# Reptile shops in Hull/Leeds/York



## Indiana1980 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello there,

I have found a couple of posts like this one, but unfortunately in this crisis we are in nowadays lots of shops are closing. For example, today after coming back to the UK from overseas early in the morning, I went to Leaping Lizards in York. Now I am not saying they are out of business but they were closed...that is why I want any up to date information you can provide me with.

Basically I am looking for a good reptile shop in the Hull/Leeds/York area. I have heard of Tyrannosaurus Pets (still open?) and Leaping Lizards that, at least today, was closed. Also, I have been to Hull Pets and Gardens in Hull, and I think there is a good one called Paws for Thought in Leeds? 

Like I said, any information would be really appreciated. Basically I am looking for a shop with lots of supplies, I am not that bothered about livestock.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## comboo (Sep 17, 2011)

you should have drove past hull to lincoln and gone to JC Exotics


----------



## Indiana1980 (Jan 23, 2014)

Definitely in my calendar for a future visit, thanks friend


----------



## Funkadelic (Mar 11, 2014)

I hear Leaping Lizards is indeed closing down, hoping to find an alternative nearby also, more so for live food purposes. Acomb Pets just over the road may have a few things to choose from but believe they specialise more in cats and dogs etc. Have been there before when LL was out of crickets, had to get banded crickets which are not as chunky but seemed to do the job. Would preferably like to find a place with the usual brown chunkers in York if anyone has any suggestions? I am guessing it will be pets at home or on-line from now on, probably the reason local pet shops are struggling in the first place!


----------



## joel87 (Dec 14, 2011)

Pawsforthought are open there's 2 in Leeds, one on York road and one other on the ring road, there's also tyransaurous pets in kirkstal, and Preditors in Shipley. All are pretty decent, I'd check online for opening times as I think the days they close are random. They've all got some quite good stock in as well


----------

